# pex fittings, what to use?



## warno (Apr 5, 2015)

Obviously there are alot of fittings available for purchase. I'm just wondering what everyone else has used? I'm going to do my install myself so if I can avoid buying expensive tools that I will only use for this one job that would be nice. I have been looking at "sharkbite" fittings. Has anyone used them before? If so how did you like them? Also where do you guys buy from?


----------



## maple1 (Apr 5, 2015)

I used the odd Sharkbite in my domestic plumbing where it saved a lot of work. I don't think I would put them on a heating system - might just be me. Plus I don't think you'd have to buy too many Sharkbites to cover the cost of a crimping tool. Or if you are talking big pex, you might be able to rent a crimper for a day if needed.


----------



## pjf (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure where Americans buy their plumbing stuff.  But these links, at minimum, are excellent resources.
https://www.plumbingsupply.com/
http://www.supplyhouse.com/


----------



## airlina (Apr 5, 2015)

warno said:


> Obviously there are alot of fittings available for purchase. I'm just wondering what everyone else has used? I'm going to do my install myself so if I can avoid buying expensive tools that I will only use for this one job that would be nice. I have been looking at "sharkbite" fittings. Has anyone used them before? If so how did you like them? Also where do you guys buy from?


What size pex are you talking about?


----------



## maple1 (Apr 5, 2015)

maple1 said:


> I used the odd Sharkbite in my domestic plumbing where it saved a lot of work. I don't think I would put them on a heating system - might just be me. Plus I don't think you'd have to buy too many Sharkbites to cover the cost of a crimping tool. Or if you are talking big pex, you might be able to rent a crimper for a day if needed.


 
EDIT: To correct, when I said 'heating system', I was talking more near-boiler stuff & high temp rads. Been bouncing around the idea of putting Pex on our kitchen floor when time comes to replace the pine flooring there.


----------



## warno (Apr 5, 2015)

I will be running mainly 1" pex.  would guys recommend using threaded or crimp fittings at the boiler?  Would the sharkbite fittings be ok for pump and hot water coil fittings? My system is only going to run about 190 degree  water.

I should have also asked if anyone has had luck using the cinch locking bands For fittings?


----------



## perchin (Apr 5, 2015)

warno said:


> I will be running mainly 1" pex.  would guys recommend using threaded or crimp fittings at the boiler?  Would the sharkbite fittings be ok for pump and hot water coil fittings? My system is only going to run about 190 degree  water.
> 
> I should have also asked if anyone has had luck using the cinch locking bands For fittings?



I used Sharkbites on our boiler system and they are just fine at the temps we run... currently running at 200°F

As far as the cinch bands... they absolutely suck. I won't suger coat it. The rings are twice the price of the crimp style bands. Up front you think they are cheaper only because the tool is cheaper by about 30 bucks, but the other style bands are only about .15 cents a piece while the cinch style are 3 to 4 times as much and are a pain in the rear to install properly. I say all of this from personal experience.


----------



## warno (Apr 5, 2015)

perchin said:


> I used Sharkbites on our boiler system and they are just fine at the temps we run... currently running at 200°F
> 
> As far as the cinch bands... they absolutely suck. I won't suger coat it. The rings are twice the price of the crimp style bands. Up front you think they are cheaper only because the tool is cheaper by about 30 bucks, but the other style bands are only about .15 cents a piece while the cinch style are 3 to 4 times as much and are a pain in the rear to install properly. I say all of this from personal experience.



Do the cinch bands break or something?


----------



## perchin (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, and they are a major pain to install if not installing in the wide open.


----------



## ewdudley (Apr 5, 2015)

warno said:


> I should have also asked if anyone has had luck using the cinch locking bands For fittings?


My local plumbing supply guy set me up with a clamping tool for the stainless steel clamp bands and I don't think he steered me wrong.  Tool was $60 retail at the counter and the clamps are $0.20 each for 0.50" and $0.36 for 0.75" clamp bands; vs $120 for crimp tool and $0.13 each for 0.50" and $0.15 for 0.75" crimp bands.

He let me do a couple at the counter and the clamping option was quicker and easier for me, but some may prefer to crimp. Either way it's pretty easy to get nice results quickly.


----------



## warno (Apr 5, 2015)

Well after a little bit more research it seems going with the standard fittings and either type of clamping ring will be about 50% cheaper than going the sharkbite route. So I think that's the option I'll go with. 

Now as far as shopping goes I have looked at www.supplyhouse.com and www.pexuniverse.com it seems pexuniverse had more selection on fittings. Has anyone dealt with them? If so how was your experience with them?


----------



## Como (Apr 6, 2015)

I have only used the crimp fittings, only had problems when I rushed and did not seat them correctly. I have come across the cinch fittings in repairing a problem, they were fairly easy to remove. Sharkbite are OK for one offs but soon add up.

Think I bought my tool from Home Depot for $80? 

Planning is important if working in tight spaces, you soon learn the right sequence, more like working with electrics, you need to make sure you have slack.


----------



## airlina (Apr 6, 2015)

On my boiler install I used 1-1/4" hepex and logstor for the shed to house run. When i went to buy fittings I was shocked at the prices so I started searching around and found what I needed at Lowes of all places. These fittings still aren't cheap at 16 bucks a piece but a lot cheaper then others I looked at. These fittings , transition my 1-1/4 pex to 1-1/4" black pipe and/or copper. I used expander rings to secure them but I have seen where some guys on this site used hose clamps to secure them.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

airlina said:


> On my boiler install I used 1-1/4" hepex and logstor for the shed to house run. When i went to buy fittings I was shocked at the prices so I started searching around and found what I needed at Lowes of all places. These fittings still aren't cheap at 16 bucks a piece but a lot cheaper then others I looked at. These fittings , transition my 1-1/4 pex to 1-1/4" black pipe and/or copper. I used expander rings to secure them but I have seen where some guys on this site used hose clamps to secure them.



 I used fitting like those to transition from 1 1/4 to smaller also. Got them at centel boiler dealer for $16 each. I used two hose clamps on each fitting. Been installed for 5 years with no problems.


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 6, 2015)

My logstor to copper connections I used the compression fittings that are used with alum apex. Five years so far and no problems.

gg


----------



## warno (Apr 6, 2015)

I found an apolo crimp tool for pretty cheap on "the bay". Has anyone used that brand? It was $60 and said it could do 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, and 1 fitting rings.


----------



## Clarkbug (Apr 6, 2015)

warno said:


> I found an apolo crimp tool for pretty cheap on "the bay". Has anyone used that brand? It was $60 and said it could do 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, and 1 fitting rings.



Apollo is a well known maker of commercial level valves and plumbing supplies.  Buy with confidence.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

A question you may want to ask is plastic or metal fittings for your pex, Like elbows etc.? I'd be interested to hear opinions on that.


----------



## warno (Apr 6, 2015)

I just assumed I would go with brass fittings. I have seen too many pvc failures at work to put my trust/money into plastic fittings for the house. I know the fittings are probably rated for this stuff but brass just seems like a  safer option. 

But let's hear if anyone has tried the plastic fittings. If you have, how did you like them?


----------



## heaterman (Apr 6, 2015)

Make your near boiler piping steel or copper. Pex belongs after the main manifold. 
JMHO..


----------



## Bob Rohr (Apr 7, 2015)

Just be sure the fitting you choose has the correct ASTM listing to be compatible with the tube.  Ideally pex tube manufacturers prefer you use their fitting.  Some may void tube warranty if you use off the shelf fitting systems.  Uponor, for example has the expander tool and their fittings are less restrictive, larger id.

With a grip type fitting, you are depending on the thin o-ring surface for the seal. 

 With barbed, pex fittings you have more sealing surface, and the seal is made inside the tube.  Also a longer track record.


----------



## Tennman (Apr 7, 2015)

For the four (4) critical fittings of our Uponor pex underground lines we used Uponor barbed brass fittings with the compression collar. Didn't want to worry about trimming lines as the result of a failed fitting. When we purchased the 1 1/4" pex the plumbing supply house loaned us the expansion tool free. They've worked perfectly where we transition from the black iron manifold to the underground lines. No plastic fittings in the boiler system.


----------



## warno (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going to run thermopex for my under ground lines. I will be sure to ask them when I order if they have any restrictions on fittings. 

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 10, 2015)

I used Oetiker rings for my install and ponied up for the tool.  I don't think it's an expensive route, but you can make that determination against whatever else you're looking at.  Heat up the pex a little bit, slip it on the brass fitting, and tighten it up...Had no problems yet, albeit I just installed this year..


----------



## warno (Apr 10, 2015)

I think I'll look into getting the crimp tool. After thinking more about it, it does seem like one of those "nice to have when you need it" tools.  We have a really nice flaring tool where I work, it will make short work of expanding the ends for the fittings.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 11, 2015)

*it will make short work of expanding the ends for the fittings.*

Is that necessary or even supposed to be done with pex?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 11, 2015)

maple1 said:


> *it will make short work of expanding the ends for the fittings.*
> 
> Is that necessary or even supposed to be done with pex?


No. Only the uponor stretch fittings with no crimp ring need pex expanded.


----------



## warno (Apr 11, 2015)

I have never ran pex before, this is my first install, I was just going off of what a guy from work told me. He said the fittings fit really tight and you have to flare the ends open on the tube a little or heat them to get the fittings in. Is this not the case?


----------



## maple1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have only used 1/2 & 3/4" pex, in domestic water situations. Slip a ring around the pex, slide the fitting inside the pex, then crimp the ring.

With what I used.

I wouldn't have even thought about flaring with the way the fittings fit inside the pex. I actually thought the 1/2" was on the sloppy side to start with. No leaks though, yet, knock on wood.


----------



## DaveBP (Apr 11, 2015)

To help clear up some confusion here...  Wirsbo (now callled Uponor) uses a unique system to connect their pex tubing.  Their fittings are too big to allow the tubing to slip over the barbs. You have to use a special (i.e. expensive) expander tool to stretch the tubing end, with a second sleeve over it, so it will slip over the fitting. You then need to hold it there for a minute while the stretched tubing shrinks back down tight on the fitting. Because of that sleeve the wall thickness over the fitting barbs is doubled. No crimp ring or clamp on the O.D.

Judging from their perennial availability on fleabay, a lot of people buy the tool, do their job, and then flog the tool at auction. The parts and an installation can be seen in airlina's post above.

I have to say that the tubing end can be expanded and then shoved down onto the fitting in close quarters that would never allow a conventional crimp tool to have room to do its job. And no, I've never had one leak. Wirsbo has done it this way for a long time.


----------



## warno (Apr 12, 2015)

That's probably what my friend from work was using. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 13, 2015)

warno said:


> I have never ran pex before, this is my first install, I was just going off of what a guy from work told me. He said the fittings fit really tight and you have to flare the ends open on the tube a little or heat them to get the fittings in. Is this not the case?



You've got the uponor system that some pros use that do enough to justify the expense or you've got the two styles of clamp ring that most people use. Also sharkbites for that odd connection, I now only use them when going from pex to copper.

The brass fittings used with the regular crimp/clamp rings do not fit really tight at all. Barely tight enough to keep them from spinning around on their own. Even after you crimp them you can twist them with effort to allow final fitment.

I've never had one leak either. Wonderful system.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Apr 19, 2015)

I used a few sharkbite and the rest was regular brass barb fittings. I used cinch clamps because i already had the tool that also works on cv boot clamps. Have had zero problems out of them and all mine was 1".


----------



## warno (Apr 20, 2015)

All good info, thanks everyone.


I have a question now about return temp protection. If I'm pulling too much heat from the water through my heat exchangers I have read I could plumb in a bypass that would allow water from the supply side to run into the return side to maintain a higher return temperature. I planned on plumbing in a bypass after my pump anyway should a problem with the heat exchangers arise. My question is could I just leave my center valve in my bypass section cracked open to allow supply water to go into the return side or is it recommended to buy an actual "bypass" valve to do this?


----------



## Scotty2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Are there different styles of 'expansion' fittings? 
I've read that some expand the pipe so that a larger fitting can be installed, thus there is no restriction in the flow at the fitting.
Regards, Scotty


----------



## NP ALASKA (Dec 6, 2015)

I have used 1" shark bites for 8 years now since installed, about 20 fittings in all

No issues what so ever

Heat all winter in Alaska
Shut system down in summer and they have never offered to leak no matter what temp the water is

Regards


----------

